# i am dying to get the kabuki brush



## mima (Jan 19, 2006)

but i shouldn't, right?


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 19, 2006)

it's nice, but i think the price is crazy. me personally, im saving up for culturebloom and sweetie cakes.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 19, 2006)

I am on the fence too. In the Icon thread Jude said she though it was soft yet thick,.. Ya know I shouldn't but probably will if it is as soft as I hope. I notice that my higher quality brushes give me better application,.. I am not talking about price quality here,.. (I have some Sonia Kashuk's that rock) Sugar cosmetics have on that is $16 but not nearly as soft as I would like,.... so,.... it depends on if you feel like it is worth the $$ as compared to one you could get elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## User20 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_it's nice, but i think the price is crazy._

 
ditto, I think it's over priced, when you can get a decent kabuki for $10 cheaper. And like you said, CultureBloom is coming up very soon.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, I broke down and bought it, and I have to say, I just don't want to use it....I WANT TO PET IT!  I'm a MAC brush freak, so once I saw it I had to have it.  I've only tested it out putting powder on my face just now, and it's sooooooo soft.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 19, 2006)

If you already have a kabuki brush, then I'd pass on it. If you have that money lying around, then get this one. However, you can find ones just as nice if not better for way less. I wouldn't buy it, even if I was a millionaire....is that drastic?


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_If you already have a kabuki brush, then I'd pass on it. If you have that money lying around, then get this one. However, you can find ones just as nice if not better for way less. I wouldn't buy it, even if I was a millionaire....is that drastic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jennifer mcfly, do u have any recs for something cheaper and BETTER? Cuz I would love this MAC kabuki too, SO soft, but at the same time money isn't so free right now! Thanks!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a Japonesque kabuki and I luuuuuv it! It's so full and soft and wonderfully made! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only 22 bucks when I got it at Ulta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cat Cosmetics also makes a really good one from what I hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they ship to Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I saw that on an MUA thread


----------



## mima (Jan 19, 2006)

i'm not jennifer but MUA has recommended cat cosmetics kabuki very highly, and even the chanel kabuki is cheaper than MAC's, and apparently good quality. the chanel one also comes with its own pouch


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 19, 2006)

i was so saving up for culturebloom but i broke down and got the kabuki, it is really soft and i love it!!


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 19, 2006)

so kabuki brush is for 'buffing' powder on your face, so would something like stila's #21 flat head brush be the same?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually have a brush very similar to the Stila brush and I also have a Bobbi Brown kabuki, which I would recommend - $30.  Anyway, I use them very differently.  I use the kabuki to put on mineral makeup.  I use the flat top for MSFs and Blush.  I do know people that use the flat top for applying their mineral makeup but I wouldn't.  I don't think they buff as well.


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the Cat Kabuki and the Japonesque Kabuki (as well as Bare Escentuals). Get the Japonesque one. It is just as good as Cat (it may  not appear soft at first but gets softer after you wash it). It is $25 but then you can use the coupon for $3.50 at Ulta (also online too).


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 20, 2006)

The MAC one is so overpriced, the BB is very soft and I have it and work great. I wouldn spend 45 on it no way.


----------



## toofaced (Jan 20, 2006)

*got it*

*I bought the kabuki, the LE label always gets me, but I feel awfully guilty for spending $45......maybe I'll return it.*


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 20, 2006)

I just got it and i think that the brush is really good. Its also really fun to touch hahaha. I also am saving up for Culturebloom and Sweetie cake. No job though so i only have 70 dollars left from christmas money but i pretty much want the whole collection haha so I must do work or something.


----------



## cardiacx (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree with MargaretD, I love the Japonesque one as well as my BE one


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5648 
I have no idea what the quality on that brush is like, but with that case, holy crap!  I want it.


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

Why on earth are they charging so much for this brush?  

I already own several kabukis in cases (Clarins, Bobbi Brown, A-squirrel) but that Tarte case is faboo (thanks inlucesco)!!


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5648 
I have no idea what the quality on that brush is like, but with that case, holy crap!  I want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW! Cute! Is this brand new? Looks like a kabuki war is going on...I gotta try one at least!


----------



## laeticia (Jan 21, 2006)

that looks hawt! esp the case


----------



## sarzio (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Benefit has one...


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

I looked at it today and it was not at all what I expected. it was smaller, not soft, and seemed to be not as good quality as the permanent brushes. the price is just ridiculous.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 22, 2006)

Okay....I LOVE the new Kabuki, so I gotta defend it. WAY softer than the BE, softer than the Bobbi Brown by a long shot, and the bristles are a deep amethyst! AHHHHHH!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 22, 2006)

Come on guys, you must buy this brush!

It's awesome! So soft, but not fluffy. It's very nice for Studio Fix and bronzing powder. 

I already have the #186 kabuki brush, and it's NOTHING like #182. 

The price isn't bad because the quality is awesome.


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2006)

I find it interesting that people find the brush overpriced.  Good brushes cost money.... yeah, I know that you can get good results with midpriced brushes but not with the application ease at which you would with a quality brush with great bristles.

NARS Bronzer -$50.00
Laura Mercier --$52.00
Fresh Powder Brush - $50.00
The Smash Box Face and Body (my personal fave) - $52.00

When you pause and take a look, the MAC Kabuki is right in step with most of the higher end brushes of similar shape.

I started with Bare Escentuals makeup where kabukis are essential so I know my way around those things and have tried a ton of them. This is one of the nicest Kabuki's that I have tried.   Super soft so it doesnt scratch your face yet densely packed bristles to hold the powder and blend beautifully.

Sure, you can go with the cheaper Kabuki but I think that brushes are an investment.  Everytime I cheap out on a brush, I am replacing it in a few months because it sheds like crazy or the bristles start to fall out (BB Kabukis).  A lot of times, things that seem expensive are actually a better buy in the long run because it lasts, thus saving the need to purchase a replacement.


----------



## docmaria (Jan 22, 2006)

I can't imagine any brush could be softer than my A-squirrel squirrel kabuki brush.  But it might be nice to have a denser version.

I just dread to think what they will charge for this when it's released in Australia.  The NARS bronzer brush retails for $AU145 ~= $US110 here. http://www.meccacosmetica.com.au/pro...p?pid=592&pt=1.  Thank goodness for ebay.


----------



## archangeli (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I find it interesting that people find the brush overpriced.  Good brushes cost money.... yeah, I know that you can get good results with midpriced brushes but not with the ease at which you would with a quality brush with great bristles.

NARS Bronzer -$50.00
Laura Mercier --$52.00
Fresh Powder Brush - $50.00
The Smash Box Face and Body (my personal fave) - $52.00

When you pause and take a look, the MAC Kabuki is right in step with most of the higher end brushes of similar shape._

 
I completely agree. I didn't hesitate at the $55 Cdn price tag.

To the Canadian gals - remember the gift packs that Cineplex Odeon and Famous Players movie theatres were selling at Christmas? They had a $10 off coupon for the Bay in there that I used towards my kabuki brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The coupon didn't say a thing about cosmetics being excluded. Whoo.


----------



## depecher (Jan 22, 2006)

I was dead set against buying the Kabuki brush at the counter. I was going to buy a cheaper version on eBay. I went to the counter yesterday and it was LOVE!! I bought it and it's all mine. I am sooo happy with it. It's softer than soft. My foundation has never looked sooo good. I do not regret buying this brush. =)


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_I can't imagine any brush could be softer than my A-squirrel squirrel kabuki brush.  But it might be nice to have a denser version.

I just dread to think what they will charge for this when it's released in Australia.  The NARS bronzer brush retails for $AU145 ~= $US110 here. http://www.meccacosmetica.com.au/pro...p?pid=592&pt=1.  Thank goodness for ebay._

 
I hear you sister. I would probably have a third of the MAC I do have if I had to pay retail, probably not even that much.


----------



## mima (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I find it interesting that people find the brush overpriced.  Good brushes cost money.... yeah, I know that you can get good results with midpriced brushes but not with the application ease at which you would with a quality brush with great bristles.

NARS Bronzer -$50.00
Laura Mercier --$52.00
Fresh Powder Brush - $50.00
The Smash Box Face and Body (my personal fave) - $52.00

When you pause and take a look, the MAC Kabuki is right in step with most of the higher end brushes of similar shape.

I started with Bare Escentuals makeup where kabukis are essential so I know my way around those things and have tried a ton of them. This is one of the nicest Kabuki's that I have tried.   Super soft so it doesnt scratch your face yet densely packed bristles to hold the powder and blend beautifully.

Sure, you can go with the cheaper Kabuki but I think that brushes are an investment.  Everytime I cheap out on a brush, I am replacing it in a few months because it sheds like crazy or the bristles start to fall out (BB Kabukis).  A lot of times, things that seem expensive are actually a better buy in the long run because it lasts, thus saving the need to purchase a replacement._

 
i am not saying it is overpriced. 

for what it is worth, i own brushes from stila, nars, chanel, scott barnes etc as well as MAC, so i have no problem paying $$$ for brushes. but mac made it really difficult when they made the brush LE and also had it come out with a gorgeous collection which is full of LE stuff. i tried to haul the bare minimum from the icon collection, and even passed on several items (studio lights, beautuy powders) i was lemming/planning to get. despite this i spent almost $180 CDN! so to spend another $55 + 15% tax, would be a huge investment...


----------



## Jude (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_i am not saying it is overpriced. 

for what it is worth, i own brushes from stila, nars, chanel, scott barnes etc as well as MAC, so i have no problem paying $$$ for brushes. but mac made it really difficult when they made the brush LE and also had it come out with a gorgeous collection which is full of LE stuff. i tried to haul the bare minimum from the icon collection, and even passed on several items (studio lights, beautuy powders) i was lemming/planning to get. despite this i spent almost $180 CDN! so to spend another $55 + 15% tax, would be a huge investment..._

 
I wasn't addressing you, if I was, I would have quoted your post.  I was remarking on the number of posts that state the brush is overpriced.  One or two, in fact, can be found in this thread.  

Anyway, I hope you enjoy everything that you ended up purchasing!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2006)

I completely agree that brushes are an investment.  They really are.  There are brushes that are you can't skimp on.  I just got the 187 and have to say that it is much denser and has a velvety feel compared to the Flirt! brush, although that's still a good alternative.  But I don't think you have to spend $50 to get a good brush.  Nor do I believe that because you spend more you get more in terms of brush quality.  I don't think the MAC kabuki is necessarily overpriced.  I liked the brush.  I saw it yesterday.  But I, personally, am not paying $45 for it.  It was dense and soft but I have found other dense and soft brushes that I felt were just as good but cost $10-$15 less.  It's all personal choice I suppose.  But, for example, the Stila #21 ($52) is VERY similar to the BE Heavenly Face brush ($30) and the NARS Bronzer ($50) is VERY similar to the Sephora Bronzer brush ($25).  Just food for thought.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 23, 2006)

just a suggestion, why don't you try the bare minerals kabuki? it seems like that's what they specialize in, so it may be a better (cheaper) option as opposed to MACs


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 23, 2006)

The BE brush is ridiculously scratchy and pretty sparse--waste of money IMO. The Bobbi Brown one is a big step up in softness and density of bristles. The MAC kabuki blows them all away. Just have to pimp this new brush because it really IS AMAZING. It's tied with the 187 for my fave brush EVER. After the 266.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beebeegun* 
_jennifer mcfly, do u have any recs for something cheaper and BETTER? Cuz I would love this MAC kabuki too, SO soft, but at the same time money isn't so free right now! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have the Kabuki that came with my Bare Escentuals mineral set from Sephora. I have no problem with it, so no reason to buy another brush at this time. Yes, the MAC one was amazingly soft. But the one I have from BE, might not be as soft, but it isn't scratchy on my face so there's no reason for me to buy something else. It feels good to me. Some people have mentioned it's scratchy, but I don't agree. I think it's a good alternative or maybe the Bobbi Brown one, I've heard good things about that one.


----------



## mima (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks Jude! i think i got a bit defensive -- sorry about that. i know you were not addressing me.

i have heard really good things about the chanel one which is a lot cheaper than the mac one.


----------



## Spenser (Jan 24, 2006)

I've bought a few Chanel kabuki brushes (gifts, etc.) and just picked up the  Catherine kabuki today.  It hurts me to say (as Chanel is my first love) but there is no comparison between the two.  The Chanel kabuki is smaller, not as dense, and lacks the velvety feel of this kabuki.  I don't remember what I paid for them, but I know that i didn't hesitate a moment to get this once I saw it in person.  It is rather silly to have it be LE though.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 24, 2006)

why is it called kabuki? 

dont feel guilty for spending 45$ on a brush.. money is made to be spent. spend away!


----------



## sarzio (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_I completely agree. I didn't hesitate at the $55 Cdn price tag.

To the Canadian gals - remember the gift packs that Cineplex Odeon and Famous Players movie theatres were selling at Christmas? They had a $10 off coupon for the Bay in there that I used towards my kabuki brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The coupon didn't say a thing about cosmetics being excluded. Whoo._

 
I plan on using that coupon for culture bloom stuff


----------



## mima (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_I completely agree. I didn't hesitate at the $55 Cdn price tag.

To the Canadian gals - remember the gift packs that Cineplex Odeon and Famous Players movie theatres were selling at Christmas? They had a $10 off coupon for the Bay in there that I used towards my kabuki brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The coupon didn't say a thing about cosmetics being excluded. Whoo._

 

haha, i used mine the day i got it on some cargo m/u! you have more self discipline than me!


----------



## Janelleleo (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

  The MAC kabuki blows them all away. Just have to pimp this new brush because it really IS AMAZING. It's tied with the 187 for my fave brush EVER.  
 
I couldn't agree more. I picked this brush up and I don't regret it at all its very useful and I've used it every day since I bought it. I'm debating picking up another before the LE stuff runs out. Its just that good IMO, soft, wonderful for blending and applying powder not to mention an unusual addition to my brush collection. I think the quality of this brush is just outstanding. I wish they would make it a permanent part of the collection.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm soo glad I ended up getting this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have the BE Kabuki, and the MAC's is SO much softer and doesn't scratch me like the BE does.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes!  I got the last one at Robson today!!  My fave MA she saw me looking at it and she started gushing about it.  And so since I absolutely LOVED the two brushes she recommended me before, I decided to get it.  But then they had none in stock!  But!  Oh how I looooove my MA... she told me there was one left that was on hold and nobody had come to pick it up.  So she asked her manager if I could have it... and I got it!  She was so cute, she was hopping about.  The brush is so soft, I want to pet it!  I'm so glad to hear most people saying it's better than BE.  I have no way to get the Japonesque or Cat or Sephora (none near me, and I can't order online... and I just haven't heard enough about Nars), so it works out either way.  Yay, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

yes it does cost that much but it does not poke the face.. very soft bristles

plus who knows when MAC will release another kabuki?


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 30, 2006)

What is everone using their kabuki with? has anyone tried them with MSFS?


----------



## Janelleleo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm using my kabuki mainly for my face powders (select sheer loose / pressed, golden bronze, silver dusk). I tried it for the MSF and while its OK with those I don't think its an adequate substitute for the #187 brush. But with face powder its a dream, it really is everything one would look for in a face powder brush. I haven't really used my #150 since I got the Kabuki. Its also great for just blending all the colors in and creating that seamless look.


----------



## docmaria (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_I can't imagine any brush could be softer than my A-squirrel squirrel kabuki brush.  But it might be nice to have a denser version.

I just dread to think what they will charge for this when it's released in Australia.  The NARS bronzer brush retails for $AU145 ~= $US110 here. http://www.meccacosmetica.com.au/pro...p?pid=592&pt=1.  Thank goodness for ebay._

 
Hate to quote myself but I received some mail from MAC today and this brush will cost $AU88 - due on counters 6th February.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_What is everone using their kabuki with? has anyone tried them with MSFS?_

 
I use it with both my mineral foundation (Not BE, MMU's brand before they axed it--it's pressed, and Bombshell Bath's brand as well, which is loose like BE) and Studio Fix. 

The brush REALLY buffs in the mineral foundation, it's awesome.  VERY flawless look, nice and soft finish.  MUCH better at putting on my mineral stuff than the BE brush.  I was expecting the scratchiness on my face like I get using my BE kabuki, and there was NONE.  I love love love the 182


----------



## mima (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_but i shouldn't, right?_

 
a happy ending...i purchased it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all your thoughts everyone.


----------



## hungrychild (Feb 4, 2006)

I got the brush, and I am extremely happy with my purchase! Soft, applies powders (or even blushes) like a dream.

But if you really don't have the money, take some of the suggestions above me. The only real issue here is that a kabuki brush is a MUST HAVE, whether it be by MAC or not.


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 4, 2006)

*My DH bought me the kabuki on a business trip*

I love it!!!  I was one of the naysayers on MUA about this brush, but I have to say that it's fabulous with the beauty powders.  I can get so much control with it.  It's very tightly packed with a lot of bristles, I like the softeness of it and it fits perfectly with the beauty powder compact size.  

I haven't used or tried any other kabuki.  I'm glad that an SA talked him into getting this one so I don't have to feel guilty about the outrageous price.


----------



## lilu (Feb 10, 2006)

Can anyone compare this against the Cat Kabuki?


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 10, 2006)

i got it without thinking twice about the price...thats what i love about mac i buy one and never ever buy it again....its the softest brush out there softer than the 187 get it NOOOW!!!!!!!!if not in a year it will be like 200 bucks on ebay LMAO!!!no really it will be byeee


----------



## brandi (Feb 10, 2006)

i bought it the first day it came out... my MAC MA showed them to me before they were coming out it was sooo soft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just had to get it... now that i went back it's sold out! i'm happy that i got mines!


----------



## docmaria (Feb 10, 2006)

So I caved in and bought one yesterday.

It is nowhere near as soft as my A'squirrel squirrel kabuki but it is far more dense.  They will definitely serve different makeup (and face stroking) purposes and I'm glad I own them both.


----------

